# Finally a bear!



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

After setting cameras here and there I finally got some pics of a bear. To me he looks super healthy and of decent size but I really don't know that much about bears so I am hoping those of you that do will chime in your thoughts on this guy. 

Male/Female:
Size/weight:
Age:
Etc...

Also as you can see he did not like my camera and ripped it off the tree.

Cheddar-


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Bear are hard to judge especially in photos without anything for size referance. My guess is its a three year old boar but I could be wrong.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Bears are hard on cameras ha ha. Luckily they never messed with mine on my hunt.
Are you hunting them or scouting other things?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I agree with swbuckmaster but I think it's a little older. The head shape, ears and general body shape lead me to think boar. The shoulders slope a little more than I think a boar's should but I'm still guessing it's a boar. If you get a chance, measure the width of the front pad. I'd like to know if my guess as to how big he is is right.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

I will try to get a print measurement. He broke the camera so I had to take it down, but I will be replacing it in the hills asap. No hunting just a gorgeous area a few miles from any road that I want to see and compare animal behavior and frequency too other areas. So far deer, elk, moose, coyote, and bear. Still no Sasquatch! :sad: 

Cheddar-


----------



## cowleyshaun1980 (Apr 26, 2010)

Looks pretty close to the one I have on my trail cam. My bear hunt starts in 2 weeks and I will be happy with a bear this size. My tag is for the Wasatch-current creek.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

cowleyshaun1980 said:


> Looks pretty close to the one I have on my trail cam. My bear hunt starts in 2 weeks and I will be happy with a bear this size. My tag is for the Wasatch-current creek.


Probably not the same bear unless they travel some incredible distances. I hope your hunt is successful. I was going to put in for the spring archery bear hunt this year but they changed some regs that I could not accommodate.

Cheddar-


----------



## cowleyshaun1980 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Awesome! Really nice pics!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Mr.CheddarNut said:


> I will try to get a print measurement. He broke the camera so I had to take it down, but I will be replacing it in the hills asap. No hunting just a gorgeous area a few miles from any road that I want to see and compare animal behavior and frequency too other areas. So far deer, elk, moose, coyote, and bear. Still no Sasquatch! :sad:
> 
> Cheddar-


NO WOLF EITHER??? You must not be in Utah.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Here is a coyote and a cow elk for a possible size reference:

Cheddar-


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

It's not a booner, but I don't know if you are trying to hold out for a monster or not. Guessing from the bushes, I would say about a 4.5 footer. Just guessing.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

He's about a 5 to 6 foot bear or about average. I'd shoot it with an archery tag. If I was hunting with dogs I'd pass.

Here are a few to compaire it to. The last two photos are the bear I took on my bait.
If you look at my bear you can see its rubbed. The bear in your photo looks larger because it's hair is still prime. I bet it looks different now though. That's the problem with the archery dates they have now. The bears will look like a spring doe with its hair all falling out.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I concur with what many of the others have said, a young boar.....though I'm guessing him to square a little more in the 5 to 5 1/2 foot range. As longbow indicated, there's lots to learn from the size of the track. Measuring the front pad, anything over 4 inches wide is likely a boar, and anything over 5 inches is a darn nice boar. Venturing a guess, I'd expect that bear's front pad to measure about 4 1/2 inches across....


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

one thing with bears is they always look bigger alive.

Here are a few bears I videoed a few years ago on one of my jobs. I woke one up out of his den hiking through the bush at about 15 feet. You think a pheasant scares the crap out of ya. Wait until the whole bush moves and one of these things jumps out. ha ha. Of coarse I didnt have bear spray or a gun at the time. But I did after this day ha ha. I wish I had a camera at the time but I didnt. These are three different bears but there just as large as the one I flushed out of the bushes.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

swbuckmaster said:


> He's about a 5 to 6 foot bear or about average. I'd shoot it with an archery tag. If I was hunting with dogs I'd pass.
> 
> Here are a few to compaire it to. The last two photos are the bear I took on my bait.
> If you look at my bear you can see its rubbed. The bear in your photo looks larger because it's hair is still prime. I bet it looks different now though. That's the problem with the archery dates they have now. The bears will look like a spring doe with its hair all falling out.
> ...


I agree, I think the way the hunts are set up in Utah area ridiculous for Black Bears.

Why anyone would want to shoot a rubbed up bear over bait in june/july is beyond me.

Also, Bear tag prices are high in Utah.

$166 for a multi season bear hunt in *Utah* for resident.

$45 for a multi season bear hunt in Wyoming for a resident.

11.50 for a multi season bear hunt in Idaho for a resident.

$83 for a spring, summer, or fall hunt as a resident in *Utah*.

$19 for a spring or fall hunt as a resident in Montana

$38 for a spring or fall hunt as a resident in Arizona

$41 for a fall hunt as a resident in Colorado.

It's not even close when it comes to bear hunting.

It's almost as cheap to buy a non-resident license and two tags in a reduced area in Idaho as it is to pay the resident multi-season tag fee.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Here is a track in the mud from the opening day of the archery deer/elk hunt 2014 in the same area (within 1/2 mile). No measurement but it rained good the night before. I wanted to put in for an archery bear tag in this area but they changed the rules to no shooting over bait, and that is the only I have means to get one. :shock: I hope they change it back! I am super curious about these critters, and hope I can get some more pics of them. 

Cheddar-


----------

